# bought without seeing..what do you think



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

-Drools- Im jealous


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

also do you guys think he was worth more then 5,000 ( i paid more that why I'm asking)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i think he looks like he is well worth it however that all depends on if he works well and performers what you want to use him for. he is definitely one handsome looking boy and loves his job from the looks of it


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> i think he looks like he is well worth it however that all depends on if he works well and performers what you want to use him for. he is definitely one handsome looking boy and loves his job from the looks of it


ive seen him at shows and interact with him..i love that jared doesn't have to use the reins with him. I hope he makes Shelby a good horse, wish he was a stud..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

well i hope he works out for you guys :]


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If he does not work out you can re-home him at my place!!!!

If you are competing pro he looks like he might just go there. If not I can throw up a fence out back....


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice looking horse. Whats he done in the show pen? What is he bred like?


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

*Peppy san badger*

his reg name is CD O'Lena
hes doc bar,poco lena, *PEPPY SAN BADGER, **ZORRA CHICA*
he was only gelded 2 years ago. 
Cd Olena Quarter Horse
they have his pic and color wrong and jared never fixed it.
he is now sitting in my pasture with my dual rey gelding.
Jared also sent a little surprise.. wanna see pics?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Always want to see cuttin' haws pitchers!!!!! ALWAYS.

He does have some age.. how many he have on the ground?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

horselovermic said:


> his reg name is CD O'Lena
> hes doc bar,poco lena, *PEPPY SAN BADGER, **ZORRA CHICA*
> he was only gelded 2 years ago.
> Cd Olena Quarter Horse
> ...


Um no, that is not CD OLena. This is CD Olena - Bar H Ranche

If you truely think you bought CD Olena, than you were screwed over big time.


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

Jared sold him to me by that name. He could of got it wrong. but i dont know


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cute pictures.

Is that the link they gave you when you bought him? I'd be VERY upset that someone sold me a horse as one, and I learned it was another


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not only that MsBHavin, but the real CD Olena has sadly passed away... Great Cutting Sire CD Olena Passes Away - Quarter Horse News - The News Magazine of the Performance Horse Industry


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Very cute pictures.
> 
> Is that the link they gave you when you bought him? I'd be VERY upset that someone sold me a horse as one, and I learned it was another


yea that was the bloodline link jared gave me. his papers are in the mail. Jared won't answer my calls.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

horselovermic said:


> yea that was the bloodline link jared gave me. his papers are in the mail. Jared won't answer my calls.



Oh gees, I'd be Livid! Do you know where they live? I'd be taking a trip down there with the link, ND Appy posted, printed out to have a little chat with Jared


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Oh gees, I'd be Livid! Do you know where they live? I'd be taking a trip down there with the link, ND Appy posted, printed out to have a little chat with Jared


He lives in Fl I'm in Missi. But, My daughter loves this horse already. But 10,000 for a horse that isn't who he is said to be is worth being sent back.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I would be either going to his house with papers in hand, or talking to a lawyer. I hope you kept the emails


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I thought you paid 5? is the other 5 from shipping?


I asked if he was worth more then 5. He was 10 plus shiping


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Was he sold to you as a 20-year-old horse, or did you miss that part, too?

Are you sure he's not supposed to be a SON of CD Olena?


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 9, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yeah....it does sound like he pulled one on you. Sorry. Where in MS are you from? I'm from north MS. I've been trying to find more team penning/sorting events closer to me, but everything is in TN or further down south it seems! 
He is a beautiful horse though. Good luck getting some answers from "Jared"


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Same horse?


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

^that one doesn't have white on his nose.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

do you have any better pictures of your new horse? like facial markings? maybe he's a Son of CD Olena like Bubba suggested


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

his pretty face =]


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he's definitely gorgeous!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow. Horse dealers.... 

Like I said.. the Age caught my eye.... and with the ad for CD O'Lena... well that clinches it. Your horse is bay............

BUT, if that is him working.. he is still a nice horse. If the owner lied.. and the papers are a lie... Oh I would be having an issue with him. Problem is FL is one of those states it is hard to get someone on something like this.. but dang I would try!!!!! $10k of misrepresentation is a LOT of misrepresentation.... IMO


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If the pics of your horse are representative of the way he works, that is a nice horse. I would suspect that he is an offspring of CD Olena and that you may have misunderstood. In any case, before money transferred hands, I certainly would be in possession of his papers as well as the horse. There are escrows that could be used for just such a thing. I would also have been in possession of a copy of his papers while I was negotiating his purchase and would have run them through AQHA to check on any show or breeding records.

As for his worth, it depends on what he has done as well as his age and the results of a PPE.

I've had a number of horses that could work a cow as well as the pictures you posted and had great breeding as well. I paid considerably less but the horses themselves were never real money winners so they were not worth as much as one that was.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horse is not who it was represented as AQHA would likely be interested.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Who spends 10K on a horse sight unseen without knowing a thing about the discipline it's supposedly champion in? How did you even hear about this horse?

Not buying it.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Not buying this either...it all sounds like a load of malarkey to me.


----------

